# Vidalia® Onions Are Coming



## Uncle Bob (Apr 18, 2009)

April 20th 2009 will kick off the shipping season...Watch for them on your grocers shelves soon afterwards --- I usually eat so many of them ..DW says I smell like an Onion!!

I love them!! How 'bout you??


----------



## babetoo (Apr 18, 2009)

i love em too, can't wait to make french onion soup


----------



## chefkathleen (Apr 18, 2009)

I like them too. My partner in crime doesn't like them though. Says they're too mild and don't taste like a "real" onion. LOL.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 18, 2009)

Yum, yum!  Thanks, Uncle Bob.  I love 'em, too.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 18, 2009)

Looking forward to them.  I buy a box of them when the store has a sale.


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 18, 2009)

I have begun to see the 1015's for sale at the roadside stands around here.  I think the 1015's and Noonday onions are very close cousins to the Vidalias.  From what I understand, if they are cooked, you can hardly tell the difference between the Noonday and Vidalia, but if you just bite into a raw one, you can surely tell.  The Vidalia is much sweeter.   I am not an onion connoisseur though .

UB, you ever tried any 1015 or Noonday, Texas onions?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 18, 2009)

Cooksie said:
			
		

> UB, you ever tried any 1015 or Noonday, Texas onions?



I have 1015s in the house as we speak...Ate some for lunch, and supper!!! Yum!!


----------



## Chicks (Apr 18, 2009)

I love sweet onions can't wait for the Vidalias  They are like onion candy !!!!
C


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the onion info. I was just wondering about them Vidalias yesterday. One question though. if I were to buy a large amount of them, what is the best way to store them so they last longer and don't rot?


----------



## silentmeow (Apr 19, 2009)

My Gramma used to drop an onion in the foot of pantyhose and tie a knot, then drop another in and tie a knot and continue that process 'till they are filled with onions.  She'd hang them over a hook in her cellar and cut off below the knot when she wanted an onion.  They really looked funny but it worked for her.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

they're my favorites...........you can preserve their longevity by wrapping them in foil and placing them in the fridge.........it truly worked for me and this was a hint from an article on them


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 19, 2009)

expatgirl said:


> they're my favorites...........you can preserve their longevity by wrapping them in foil and placing them in the fridge.........it truly worked for me and this was a hint from an article on them



I just might try that technique!  Although the pantyhose thing sounds like something I would do.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

this sounds like a great technique........let us know how it works out........the onions we get in Kazahsthan are so strong that you'll cry your eyes out......I'd kill to have them propagate vidalias...........


----------



## oldrustycars (Apr 19, 2009)

I love Vidalias. I buy 10 pounds from the Shriners every year. I now have Texas 1015's, but won't buy any Peruvian or Mexican sweet onions. Who knows what they irrigate with? 
I've read that blind taste tests show 1015's to be sweeter. They surely don't have the snob appeal, or the cool look of a Vidalia.
1015's are named that because they must be planted by October 15th.


----------



## wbrannen (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello from the Vidalia Onion Committee in Vidalia, GA!  Today is actually the official season start date.  I've talked to our farmers all morning, and they are busy getting onions out of the field and into the packing shed where they'll be readied for the retail stores!  Exciting!
 
Vidalia® Onions have a higher water and sugar content than regular storage onions, making their shelf life shorter and causing them to be susceptible to bruising. Therefore, they must be handled with care by the grower, the retailer and you, the consumer.   
 
My favorite way to store them is to wrap them individually in paper towels and place them in the veggie bin in your fridge (with the vents closed).  You will lose a few, but many will keep for months.  Buy a big bag at the end of the season and you should have some through the holidays!
 
The key to preserving Vidalias® is to keep them cool and dry.  Here are some more tips:
 
Store them:
 
• In the refrigerator crisper, wrapped separately in paper towels or newspaper.
• In the legs of clean, sheer pantyhose. Tie a knot between each Vidalia® and cut above the knot when you want one. Hang in a cool, dry, well-ventilated area.
• On elevated racks or screens, not touching and in a cool place.
• Vidalia® Onions can be chopped and dried in the oven. Use the lowest setting and remove when thoroughly dry but not brown.
Store at room temperature in airtight containers.
• Vidalia® Onions can also be frozen. Chop and place on a cookie sheet in the freezer. When frozen, remove and place in freezer containers or bags, and seal. Remove the amount you want as needed.
• Freeze whole. Jumbos can be peeled, washed, cored and dropped into a plastic bag. Once frozen, they can be removed like ice cubes.
Whole frozen Vidalias® can be baked.
            (Freezing changes the onion’s texture, so frozen onions should
            be used for cooking only).
 
Hope that helps answer your questions, and THANK YOU ALL for being Vidalia fans!
 
W. Brannen, Executive Director of the Vidalia Onion Committee
VidaliaOnion.org


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for dropping by "Onion Man".........


----------



## mcnerd (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm a guy so is there a particular size or style that works best?  Do I need to wear them for awhile first so they are *used* or can they be used new?


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 20, 2009)

mcnerd said:


> I'm a guy so is there a particular size or style that works best? Do I need to wear them for awhile first so they are *used* or can they be used new?


 
 If you have jumbo onions, queen size panty hose might be in order.


----------



## chefkathleen (Apr 20, 2009)

What a nice thing that W. Brannen stopped by with some info and tips.
Thank-You!


----------



## Cooksie (May 8, 2009)

As I was flipping through May's Southern Living today, I saw a Vidalia onion recipe that I have got to try. It is a Rustic Vidalia Onion Tart (I think that's right). Anyway, the recipe *basically* just calls for a pre-made pie crust, sauteed Vidalia onions, and gruyere cheese. Then the sides of the crust are folded up to form a rustic tart shell and then baked. What could be better---Vidalia onions and gruyere cheese???  Has anyone already done this?


----------



## SRL (May 8, 2009)

Sweet onion fans might like this article. 

Vidalia and Other Sweet Onions


----------



## kadesma (May 12, 2009)

Cooksie said:


> As I was flipping through May's Southern Living today, I saw a Vidalia onion recipe that I have got to try. It is a Rustic Vidalia Onion Tart (I think that's right). Anyway, the recipe *basically* just calls for a pre-made pie crust, sauteed Vidalia onions, and gruyere cheese. Then the sides of the crust are folded up to form a rustic tart shell and then baked. What could be better---Vidalia onions and gruyere cheese???  Has anyone already done this?


We've had it a long time ago..Very good, rich and cheesey.
kadesma


----------



## Cooksie (Jun 1, 2009)

If you want to take a little trip through Vidalia heaven, take a look at these 10 recipes. Every one of them looks good to me. 

Vintage Victuals: Vidalia Victuals Finalist #9: Vidalia Onion Casserole

The Vidalia Onion and Tomatoe Pie looks outstanding to me. Of course, I haven't tried any of them........yet.


----------



## Guts (Jun 28, 2009)

Here is my favorite sweet onion recipe...

http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/685/Vidalia-Onion-Swiss-Bake120937.shtml


----------



## chefkathleen (Jun 29, 2009)

I would love to taste that casserole.


----------



## Laury (Jun 29, 2009)

Here's another great way to serve any sweet onion.  
Alternate slices of the onion with sliced oranges (or orange supremes if you want to be fancy) on a plate.  Drizzle with EVOO and a little salt and fresh ground pepper.  Makes a terrific and different salad.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Guts & Laury for sharing. I will be trying both of your recipes.

Bob


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 29, 2009)

Slice 'em thick (an inch or so), brush with olive oil, salt and pepper, then grill them right alongside your steak--just until they have nice grill marks and are a little soft.

A bite of onion, a bite of steak--life is good.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 29, 2009)

Laury said:


> Here's another great way to serve any sweet onion.
> Alternate slices of the onion with sliced oranges (or orange supremes if you want to be fancy) on a plate. Drizzle with EVOO and a little salt and fresh ground pepper. Makes a terrific and different salad.


 Laury,
delicious sounding and will try on the 4th for our family get together. Thanks fo sharing.
kadesma


----------

